

Facebook shows inbox messages publicly pre 2010 - startupslayer

Due to a FACEBOOK glitch, private inbox messages are now visible for everyone to see - from 2009 and earlier. Check your timeline from those years. They look like wall posts but they are not!<p>Fix it like this: when you're in your own timeline, just click on the year on the right (2007, 2008, 2009...) ( top right hand corner by the cover picture) and you'll see a box with an amount of friends' messages and a header that says '89 (or whatever) people have written on XXX timeline' - hover over the right until you see the pencil, click and select hide from timeline. Do that for each year. BOTH parties have to delete.<p>Unless you want everyone to see your post-party gossip / bitching about work / social life organising / that sort of thing.
======
startupslayer
OK.. maybe false alarm

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/24/reports-facebook-users-
seei...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/24/reports-facebook-users-seeing-
private-messages-pre-2009-showing-up-on-timelines-as-posted-by-friends/)

Some messages back then do look pretty close to private messages

------
jameswyse
Calling BS.

Also:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/09/24/facebook-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/09/24/facebook-
users-are-convinced-years-old-private-messages-are-being-shown-publicly-on-
their-timelines-but-theyre-probably-wrong/)

